# Bà bầu nên uống canxi vào thời điểm nào của thai kỳ để tốt cho mẹ và bé?



## thuhoai (10/6/18)

Ngoài việc bổ sung đúng liều lượng, thời điểm uống canxi của bà bầu sẽ quyết định đến tính hiệu quả làm tăng sự phát triển của bào thai.

*Thời điểm uống canxi tốt nhất cho bà bầu*
Việc bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu là cần thiết trong toàn bộ thai kỳ. Canxi rất cần thiết trong quá trình hình thành và phát triển của bào thai. Vậy nên, ngay từ thời gian đầu mang thai, bà bầu phải bổ sung đầy đủ canxi cho cơ thể để giúp thai nhi phát triển. Nếu như lượng canxi không đủ, thai nhi sẽ lấy canxi trực tiếp từ xương của người mẹ. Điều này sẽ ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng tới sức khỏe của bà bầu sau này.



​
*Bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu bằng cách nào?*
Canxi có nhiều trong các thực phẩm chúng ta ăn hàng ngày. Đáng chú ý có một số loại thực phẩm chứa hàm lượng cao hơn hẳn như cua đồng, tôm đồng, sữa bột, sữa đậu nành, sữa bò, sữa dê, vừng, cà rốt… Do vậy, bà bầu cần đa dạng thực đơn hàng ngày để bổ sung canxi một cách hợp lý.

Bên cạnh đó, nhiều thai phụ được bác sĩ chỉ định bổ sung viên uống canxi thì cần lưu ý:

- Uống viên canxi sau bữa sáng 1 tiếng. Không uống canxi vào buổi tối, đặc biệt là trước giờ đi ngủ vì có thể gây khó ngủ hoặc sỏi thận do lắng đọng canxi. Đây cũng là lưu ý mà nhiều bà bầu đang thắc mắc về việc bà bầu uống canxi vào lúc nào.

- Chia nhỏ làm nhiều lần uống trong ngày nếu phải uống canxi với liều lượng cao vì mỗi lần uống, cơ thể chỉ có thể hấp thu 500mg canxi một lúc.

*Lưu ý khi bổ sung canxi trong thai kỳ*
Tuy rằng việc bổ sung đầy đủ canxi là cần thiết. Nhưng lượng canxi mà người mẹ hấp thụ quá lớn cũng gây ra ảnh hưởng xấu. Các bà bầu phải đặc biệt lưu ý đến lượng canxi bổ sung cho từng giai đoạn.

Nhưng đối với nhiều bà bầu có sức khỏe không tốt, cần lưu ý những điều sau:

Không uống canxi chung thời điểm với sắt.

Chọn các loại viên uống canxi không chứa chì. Bởi chỉ một hàm lượng nhỏ chì đã đủ để gây ảnh hưởng xấu đến thai nhi.

Không uống canxi cùng lúc với các thực phẩm chứa oxalate như trà, socola, dâu tây,… Các loại thực phẩm chứa oxalate này khi kết hợp với canxi sẽ làm giảm khả năng hấp thụ canxi của cơ thể.

Khi cơ thể bà bầu có các biểu hiện như suy thận, trong máu có nhiều canxi,… bà bầu cần phải dừng uống canxi, nghe theo lời bác sĩ chỉ định.

Bà bầu mắc chứng tiểu đường nên tránh các loại viên bổ sung canxi chứa nhiều đường.

Bà bầu bị tiền sản giật, huyết áp cao cần cần thận khi sử dụng các loại canxi có chứa muối nitrat.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------



## phuonglan (19/7/19)

Bổ sung canxi cho mẹ bằng việc tăng cường ăn cácthực phẩm giàu canxi nữa nhé.


----------

